#ubuntu-fridge 2007-05-07
<robitaille> could someone approve that Dell-Ubuntu story that I just put in the queue.  It is a story  Tom Harris sent me after I told him on the list to submit something  if he wants
<Rinchen> I can have a peek
<Rinchen> checking links now
<Rinchen> looks good. pub'd
<robitaille> thanks Rinchen
<Rinchen> robitaille, my pleasure sir
<robitaille> it's nice to have a contribution from someone else.  I wish more people were submitting stories to us.
<robitaille> maybe it's time to beg for more via a planet post....
<Rinchen> ping robitaille
<Rinchen> ping robitaille - for a voice call :-)
<robitaille> Rinchen: yes?
<Rinchen> May I call you on the telephone? I have a devious plan under construction and I want to fill you in and get your feedback.
<Rinchen> it's not ready for wider feedback yet
<robitaille> sure...  250-363-8245
<Rinchen> calling :-)
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-05-08
<jenda> sladen: ping
<sladen> jenda: yo
<sladen> jenda: !just ask
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> good point, I think I forgot what I wanted to ask ;)
<jenda> nah, got it.
<jenda> Is it possible to edit things already posted on the fridge?
<jenda> I'd like to add a line to the last UWN post
<jenda> sladen^
<Rinchen> jenda, yes
<Rinchen> jenda, just let us know what you want changed.
<Rinchen> within reason of course :-)
<jenda> Rinchen: ah, ok :)
<jenda> thx
<Rinchen> :-)
<jenda> I was thinking something along the lines of "you can also help the UWN by spreading the word" with a link to the digg story
<Rinchen> jenda, for diggs and such I'll have to defer to robitaille :-)   For corrections, yeah, I can do them :-)
<robitaille> hummm... my advice is needed? :)
<robitaille> so we want to add a "digg" button to UWN posts?  sounds good
<jenda> robitaille: not exactly
<jenda> robitaille: but that sounds a good idea too
<jenda> robitaille: It's just on this one post that I tried to popularize it through a digg post.
<jenda> However... I think it's passe already ;)
<jenda> a few hours on digg obviously means a lot ;)
<Rinchen> ping robitaille - I need your gmail account to share a document with you please
<robitaille> Rinchen:   robitaille@gmail.com
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-05-09
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<Burgundavia> nixternal: you alive?
<Burgundavia> undead is also perfectly acceptable
<Rinchen> zombie-nix, now that's worth a photo
<nixternal> yo yo
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-05-10
<Burgundavia> nixternal: you around?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> Burgundavia: pong?
<Burgundavia> nixternal: thoughts on posting a story on the new marketing-submissions list?
<nixternal> what is that all about?
<nixternal> I would say post it, sounds interesting enough to me
<Burgundavia> a new way to get info to the marketing team
<nixternal> hey man, you are CC ;) quit asking me what to do.. hhahahaha
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-05-11
<mdke> Burgundavia: that marketing-submissions thing sounds weird to me. What's wrong with the original marketing list? probably simpler for people to understand to have one list...
<Burgundavia> mdke: the marketing submissions is an unmoderated list for people to send stuff to the marketing team
<Burgundavia> the main list if for discussing stuff
<mdke> i understand the concept; just not sure of why it's there. Presumably the main list is moderated so submissions will get through
<mdke> sounds a bit confusing to me
<Burgundavia> the main list is not really for people to send us lots and lots of random stuff
<mdke> and along with fridge-devel too; having too many lists around generally is a bit odd
<mdke> anyway, you know what you're doing
<Burgundavia_> as I was saying, the marketing list is for dicussing marketing
<Burgundavia_> the submissions lists is for peole to tell us about stuff
<Burgundavia_> the other thing we are planning is a webform to submit to the mailing list
<mdke> ok... as I said, seems wrong to me but you know what you are doing
<Burgundavia> the community is doing a crazy amount of stuff
<Burgundavia> if we pushed that to the marketing list, it would be very noisy
<mdke> I don't think it will be pushed to any list, tbh. But having fridge-devel side by side with another similar targetted list is likely to reduce even those changes
<mdke> chances*
<Burgundavia> fridge-devel is entirely too specific
<mdke> ok, good luck with it
<Burgundavia> we needed something more general
<mdke> so you want news about the community to that list?
<mdke> stuff for uwn, etc?
<Burgundavia> any of the marketing projects: uwn, fridge, full circle, other material, diy, website, etc.
<mdke> or just marketing news
<mdke> because if you want news about marketing, fair enough. If you want news about any aspect of the community, maybe don't use "marketing" in the name of the list
<Burgundavia> it is submission to the marketing team
<mdke> but we'll see how it goes, I guess
<mdke> Burgundavia: I see that. But it's not intuitive that a team called "marketing" deals with news about the Ubuntu community; the UWN (for example) is nothing to do with marketing really. So a more generic name might help with people posting who aren't aware of that allocation
<Burgundavia> hmm
* mdke is being quite difficult this morning
<Burgundavia> i noticed :)
<Burgundavia> everybody needs to have such a day
<mdke> well, sorry. But that's how I see it
<Burgundavia> yep, I know
<Burgundavia> given the primary method will be the webform, changing the addy is not such a huge deal at some later date
<mdke> what would really make sense would be to have a news team that deals with the fridge, UWN, etc and has its own submission list :)
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> that lits is suppposed to be that
<mdke> ok so you already envisaged that it will replace fridge-devel?
<Burgundavia> maybe
<mdke> fair enough
<Burgundavia> possibly replace the posting functionality
<mdke> in that case, can we think about the name before spreading it widely?
<Burgundavia> sure
<mdke> maybe we can work it into discussions about remodelling the fridge workflow
<mdke> it would be great to have more people who contribute to UWN submitting stories to the fridge for editor review, for instance
<mdke> a single list would improve that
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> the full circle need something as well
<mdke> there you go. I've turned a cranky morning into being positive
<Burgundavia> now that you are CC, does this mean you are actually going to make it to one of these meetings?
<mdke> I make it to meetings already when they don't clash with my job
<mdke> but currently they clash quite a lot
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> a uds, I mean
<mdke> oh...
<mdke> pretty unlikely for now
<mdke> they *always* clash with my job :)
<mdke> I'll try tho
<mdke> one in London would be helpful
<mdke> gtg
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-05-06
<night_> hi
<night_> is anyone here?
<night_> my name is Karol Fabjańczuk and I've just wanted to let You know about new Ubuntu promotional website http://www.ubuntustory.com .
<night_> Some time ago I've got an idea to add my small brick to Ubuntu wall
<night_> doing what I can do best - by designing. I've prepared with my friend
<night_> a website where people can read about Ubuntu and share their stories
<night_> how they are using it.
<night_> It would be perfect if You could mention about it on The Fridge and of
<night_> course share Your story by telling why are You using Ubuntu.
<night_> Thanks in advance!
